# Is hemp cord safe?



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

I am wanting to start making bird toys for my cockatiel and budgies.mi saw at Walmart that they have an all natural hemp cord. It makes knots really well, but I just want to make sure it is safe for birds. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Hemp rope is great for making bird toys!

You just have to make sure that the hemp is not treated with any chemicals that could be harmful to your bird. But untreated hemp is safe and durable.


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

